

Poll: Keyboard shortcuts for hacker news? - aptsurdist

Is there interest for keyboard shortcuts on the hacker news site?<p>I really appreciate the clean minimalist interface for hacker news.  I can understand why most UI suggestions for the site would not be liked.  But, it seems that adding keyboard shortcuts would be a natural UI component for users around here without detracting from the site's simplicity.<p>Are there shortcuts that I just don't know about?  I tried searching for it, but didn't see anything.<p>I often find myself typing "gi" on hacker news by accident (the shortcut in gmail to take you back to the inbox).  When I do that, it always reminds me that it would be nice if there were shortcuts for hacker news.  In particular, it'd be great if I could type something like "g23" to go to article number 23.  And it'd be cool if I could use "j" and "k" to move a cursor up and down the list with which I could select the article or the comments link.<p>I know that I could just write a browser plugin or bookmarklet to do it, but do others have interest in this tool?
======
aptsurdist
vote: I think keyboard shortcuts would be a nice addition to the hacker news
site.

------
aptsurdist
vote: I don't think it's a worth it to add keyboard shortcuts to hacker news

